# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  طلب العلم بدون شيخ

## أبو عبد الرحمان الهاني

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هل أستطيع أن أطلب العلم من الكتب و الأشرطة , فالبلدة التي أقطن فيها خالية من العلماء الربانيين.

أرجو افادتكم

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نعم أخي الحبيب ، وسائل طلب العلم تغيرت عن ذي قبل.
فلا مانع إن تعذر عليك وجود شيخ ، أن تطلب العلم عن طريق ما ذكرت ، ولتعرض ما أشكل عليك على أهل العلم وطلبته هاتفياً أو في المنتديات .

----------


## بدر الإدريسي

*سئل العلامة ابن عثيمين :* بماذا تنصح من يريد طلب العلم الشرعي ولكنه بعيد عن العلماء مع العلم بأن لديه مجموعة كتب منها الأصول والمختصرات ؟
                   فأجاب بقوله: أنصحه بأن يثابر على طلب العلم ويستعين بالله – عز وجل – ثم بأهل العلم، لأن تلقي الإنسان العلم على يدي العالم يختصر له الزمن بدلاً من أن يذهب ليراجع عدة كتب وتختلف عليه الآراء، ولست أقول كمن يقول، أنه لا يمكن إدراك العلم إلا على عالم أو على شيخ فهذا ليس بصحيح، لأن الواقع يكذبه لكن دراستك علىالشيخ تُنورُ لك الطريق وتختصره. 
*وسئل ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ: بماذا تنصح من بدأ في طلب العلم على كبر سنه؟ وإن لم يتيسر له شيخ يأخذ منه ويلازمه فهل ينفعه طلب العلم بلا شيخ؟* 
*فأجاب فضيلته بقوله*: نسأل الله تعالى أن يعين من أكرمه الله بالاتجاه إلى طلب العلم، ولكن العلم في ذاته صعب يحتاج إلى جهد كبير؛ لأننا نعلم أنه كلما تقدمت السن من الإنسان زاد حجمه وقل فهمه ، فهذا الرجل الذي بدأ الآن في طلب العلم ينبغي له أن  يختار عالماً يثق بعلمه ليطلب العلم عليه؛ لأن طلب العلم عن طريق المشائخ أوفر وأقرب وأيسر، فهو أوفر لأن الشيخ عبارة عن موسوعة علمية، لا سيما الذي عنده علم نافع في النحو والتفسير والحديث والفقه وغيره.
فبدلاً من أن  يحتاج إلى قراءة عشرين كتاباً يتيسر تحصيله من الشيخ ، وهو لذلك يكون أقصر زمناً، وهو أقرب للسلامة كذلك، لأنه ربما يعتمد على كتاب ويكون نهج مؤلفه مخالفاً لنهج السلف سواء في الاستدلال أو في الأحكام .
 فننصح هذا الرجل الذي يريد طلب العلم على الكبر أن يلزم شيخاً موثوقاً، ويأخذ منه؛ لأن ذلك أوفر له، ولا ييأس، ولا يقول بلغت من الكبر عتيًّا؛ لأنه بذلك يَحرمُ نفسه من العلم.
وقد ذُكر أن  بعض أهل العلم دخل المسجد يوماً بعد صلاة الظهر فجلس، فقال له أحد الناس: قم فصل ركعتين، فقام فصلى ركعتين ، وذات يوم دخل المسجد بعد صلاة العصر فكبر ليصلي ركعتين فقال له الرجل: لا تصلِّ فهذا وقت نهي، فقال : لا بد أن أطلب العلم، وبدأ في طلب العلم حتى صار إماماً ، فكان هذا الجهل سبباً لعلمه ، وإذا علم الله منك حسن النية ومنَّ عليك بالتوفيق فقد تجمع من العلم الشيء الكثير .
قلت و هذا الذي كان الجهل سببا في طلبه العلم هو الإمام ابن حزم
*وسئل فضيلة الشيخ: هل تعتبر أشرطة التسجيل طريقة من طرق العلم؟ وما هي الطريقة المثلى للاستفادة منها؟*
*فأجاب فضيلته بقوله**:* أما كون هذه الأشرطة وسيلة من وسائل تحصيل العلم فهذا لا يَشُكُّ فيه أحد ، ولا نجحد نعمة الله علينا في هذه الأشرطة التي استفدنا كثيراً من العلم بها؛ لأنها توصّل إلينا أقوال العلماء في أي مكان كنا.
ونحن في بيوتنا قد يكون بيننا وبين هذا العالم مفاوز ويسهل علينا أن نسمع كلامه من خلال هذا الشريط. وهذه من نعم الله ـ عز وجل ـ علينا، وهي في الحقيقة حجة لنا وعلينا، فإن العلم انتشر انتشاراً واسعاً بواسطة هذه الأشرطة.
وأما كيف يستفاد منها؟
فهذا يرجع إلى حال الإنسان نفسه، فمن الناس من يستطيع أن يستفيد منها ، وهو يقود السيارة، ومنهم من يستمع إليه أثناء تناوله لطعام الغداء أو العشاء أو القهوة.
المهم أن كيفية الاستفادة منها ترجع إلى كل شخص بنفسه، ولا يمكن أن نقول فيها ضابطاً عاماً.

----------


## ابن احمد الزبيري

والله يا أخي لا أنصحك بهذا ولا أثبطك عن هذا ولكن أحرص على طلب العلم عن العلماء وعلى مجالسة الصالحين فتستفيد من اخلاقهم وحكمتهم فإن الكتب ستكسبك علم لكنها لن تكسبك حكمة وحلم

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> والله يا أخي لا أنصحك بهذا ولا أثبطك عن هذا ولكن أحرص على طلب العلم عن العلماء وعلى مجالسة الصالحين فتستفيد من اخلاقهم وحكمتهم فإن الكتب ستكسبك علم لكنها لن تكسبك حكمة وحلم


أخي الكريم ، يبدو أنك تعاني مشكلةً مع (لــــن) (ابتسامة)..!!

----------


## بدر الإدريسي

> والله يا أخي لا أنصحك بهذا ولا أثبطك عن هذا ولكن أحرص على طلب العلم عن العلماء وعلى مجالسة الصالحين فتستفيد من اخلاقهم وحكمتهم فإن الكتب ستكسبك علم لكنها لن تكسبك حكمة وحلم


احرص قبل الإجابة على تأمل السؤال فإنه يقول لك أن البلدة التي يسكنها لا يوجد فيها علماء .... ثم تأمل ما قاله العلامة ابن عثيمين عندما سئل هذا السؤال وقد نقلت كلامه فوق .
و هناك أخطاء  نحوية و صرفية في ما كتبت و هي كالتالي 
أحرص ... و الصواب أن تكتبها بهمزة الوصل احرص
اخلاقهم .... و الصواب أن تكتبها بهمزة القطع أخلاقهم
ستكسبك علم .... و الصواب علما 
حكمة و حلم .... و الصواب حلما 
أما من جهة ما قلت أن الكتب لن تكسبه الحكمة و الحلم فليس كما تقول و اقرأ ما قاله ابن عثيمين عسى أن ينير الله طريقك .

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

لازم تختم القران الأول

----------


## أمين بطاهير

1- أما طلب العلم من الكتب و استشراح ذلك من الأشرطة فأمر جيد و مطلوب
2- و ستواجهك في طريق الطلب استشكالات كثيرة لن تجد حلها في الأشرطة و لا في الكتب إلا بعد بحث مضن قد يضيع عليك أياما و شهورا؛ و لهذا دون استشكالاتك و احرص على الرحلة و سؤال أهل العلم عنها.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> 1- أما طلب العلم من الكتب و استشراح ذلك من الأشرطة فأمر جيد و مطلوب
> 2- و ستواجهك في طريق الطلب استشكالات كثيرة لن تجد حلها في الأشرطة و لا في الكتب إلا بعد بحث مضن قد يضيع عليك أياما و شهورا؛ و لهذا دون استشكالاتك و احرص على الرحلة و سؤال أهل العلم عنها.


أخي الكريم! لابد أن تراعي حالة السائل؛ هو قد لا يستطيع الخروج من بلده ، وبلده تخلو من أهل العلم ، فما عساه أن يفعل ؟.
أم الإشكالات، وما كان في معناها؛ الآن من خلال الوسائل الحديثه (الهاتف الجوال، والإنترنت، ووفرة المصادر والمراجع)، وغير ذلك؛ يستطيع التواصل مع أهل العلم، ويحل الكثير منها ، ومن صدق مع الله، رزقه الله حلاوة الصدق (في الدنيا والآخرة)، وقال تعالى: "لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها".

----------


## أمين بطاهير

نعم هو ما ذكرت أبا عاصم، فإن لم تتيسر له الرحلة اتجه صوب الوسائل الحديثة، على أن هذه الأخيرة لا توازي الأولى في الأهمية و تحقيق المطلوب؛ و الله أعلم

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وقديما قيل : من دخل العلم وحده ، خرج وحده .
لكن كما ذكر إخواننا ـ بارك الله فيهم ـ ينبغي مراعاة حال السائل ، والتفاصيل التي ذكرت آنفا .

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

أسأل الله أن ينفع صاحب الموضوع وكل الزائرين والأعضاء بموضوعي هذا بإذن الله

http://majles.alukah.net/t123218/

----------


## محمد صفوت آل عبادة

فعلا أنا أريد أن أتعلم ديني ، ولن أقول أن أطلب العلم أنا أريد أن أتعلم الدين وأفهمه جيدا لا أن أتعلم تعلم اكاديمي أو لكي أعلم غيري أو لأكون متبحرا في العلم ،،، ولكن حتى هذا صعب المنال إذا كان لابد من شيخ أو عالم ، فإنه مع قلة العلماء والمشايخ في بلدي ومع صعوبة السفر لغيرها ، فإنه إن توفر لي شيخ وحاولت التعلم عليه فسينتهي بي الحال في المعتقل قبل ان أتعلم أبجديات العلم ...
فرجاءً رجاءً لا تحجروا واسعا

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> فعلا أنا أريد أن أتعلم ديني ، ولن أقول أن أطلب العلم أنا أريد أن أتعلم الدين وأفهمه جيدا لا أن أتعلم تعلم اكاديمي أو لكي أعلم غيري أو لأكون متبحرا في العلم ،،، ولكن حتى هذا صعب المنال إذا كان لابد من شيخ أو عالم ، فإنه مع قلة العلماء والمشايخ في بلدي ومع صعوبة السفر لغيرها ، فإنه إن توفر لي شيخ وحاولت التعلم عليه فسينتهي بي الحال في المعتقل قبل ان أتعلم أبجديات العلم ...
> فرجاءً رجاءً لا تحجروا واسعا


أشعر بك جداً يا أخي 
وأنصحك أن تطالع هذه الكتب 

في العقيدة: 
شرح تسهيل العقيدة (666 صفحة تقريباً)
http://www.moswarat.com/books_view_1025.html

ولو شعرت أنه أكبر من حاجتك في علم العقيدة فعندك البديل
مختصر شرح تسهيل العقيدة
http://www.moswarat.com/books_view_969.html

في الفقه 
أولاً: الفقه الميسر وأدلته من القرآن والسنة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/07...9%86%D8%A9.rar

ثانياً: موسوعة مسائل الجمهور في الفقه الإسلامي 
فكرة هذه الموسوعة: تجميع كل المسائل الفقهية في كل مواضيع الفقه التي ذهب فيها أغلب الفقهاء لقول معين مع ذكر دليل هذا الغالب 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/q4...9%85%D9%8A.rar

في التفسير: 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...AwNUZ126gTg1np

ولو كنت تستكثر كل هذه الدروس يمكن الإقتصار على ما في القائمة التالية 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...zfd_LvHW4CkoNZ

مع الكتاب التالي : 
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=8984

في الحديث: 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...3pzs0qANmVQs7P

----------


## رفعت سعيد

الأصل أن يكون تلقى العلم على يد الأشياخ ،و علي بن رضوان المصرى لم يكن له شيخ فعاب عليه العلماء ذلك ،قال الذهبى فى "السير "(105/18):"ولم يكن له شيخ، بل اشتغل بالأخذ عن الكتب، وصنف كتابا في تحصيل الصناعة من الكتب، وأنها أوفق من المعلمين.وهذا غلط، "انتهى كلام الذهبى .
وقال عنه الصفدى فى "الوافى بالوفيات"(74/21):"وله مصنف في أن التعلم من الكتب أوفق من المعلمين ورد عليه ابن بطلان هذا الرأي وغيره في كتاب مفرد " أ.هـ

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

فيديو فيه فائدة للشيخ محمد حسن عبد الغفار مدته دقيقة واحدة

----------

